# Petsmart has 50% off on many fish right now



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Just in case you think you don't have enough fish or you want tank companions.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you know until when?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

My petsmart only had $2 off select bettas when I was in there yesterday.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

seems the sale is for like 29 more days according to their site


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The bettas are not on sale which why I posted in other fish.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

The female CT's are on sale...but only about a dollar off? And the selection (at least in my store) is pretty awful. I was in there the other day looking for black aquarium sponging, and happened to notice the sale tag on the girls.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

All bettas are $2 off at my petsmart.


----------



## Skuldane (Aug 22, 2013)

There was no sale at the petsmart I was at today =(


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm, seems like they must be doing regional sales. They charged more for the crowntail females at my store but the other girls were on sale.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh.  Well...I'm not a big Petsmart fan anyway to be honest. Their prices are a good 10-20% higher there than any of the other pet stores around here...but I've heard that's just the opposite in other places. 

The biggest problem I have is this one woman who does the fish section who knows almost nothing about fish...and keeps trying to sell me massively overpriced moss balls, lol! I mean, every time I'm in there and I see her, she has to point out the balls and tell me, AGAIN, how "awesome" they are. I mean, seriously woman...I DON'T WANT YOUR MOSS BALLS!  It's to the point that I almost won't go in there anymore...just because I'm so tired of hearing about those dang balls! LOL!  

(Nothing against marimo moss balls, they're awesome, but when I can get one double the size, healthier, and only 2$ more at a LFS up the road...I'm just NOT going to purchase yours. )


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

My petsmart sell them for like $7 a piece I like them but that is alot. Petco sells bettas much cheaper but their fish have not been as pretty lately. Petsmart isn't much betta'. However, they have plakats and Petco does not. I found a pretty white guy there with some blue marbling.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Ugh, I have to pay the $7 because that is the only place I can get them without paying shipping. But I will start growing and selling my own, so it will pay for itself in the end.


----------

